# How do you deal with jaywalkers?



## Leonard818 (Oct 4, 2015)

They colonized in venice and downtown area in los angeles and really dangerous for moving traffic. Today one jumped front of me on green light riding skateboard and holding dogs leash! Classic.
They think their low shelf stuff smells like rose, annoying the people with begging change. After metro coming to santa monica they just doubled. Their aas should kicked out to middle of the desert!


----------



## BardleDooMamo (Jul 1, 2017)

Leave it for the police to handle.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Honk? Not sure there's much you can do.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Horn plus finger. Or if slow enough I yell out, "that's not a walk sign...actually, that's what we call a 'don't walk' sign. It means to be the **** still until it changes to a walk sign..." And I will go on and on until I can burn rubber in frustration


----------



## RulesUnderstood (May 23, 2017)

I blow my horn so long it blows out their eardrums. I do not slow down even one tiny bit. Aim right in my lane, no change, as if they aren't there. Haven't seen one yet who doesn't get the hell out of the way. Then I love to roll down the window as I'm blowing by and call them names. Total deserve to be told they are.


----------



## Leonard818 (Oct 4, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Honk? Not sure there's much you can do.


Once i spitted on one jaywalking on left arrow. He seemed like barely walking. once i busted it on his neck, he turned to roaring lion. Wrooooommm took off.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

In Bellingham, WA, we have ordinary jaywalkers. We also have morons who sit on the pavement in parking spaces. At one nightclub, the owner seems to think that the best thing to do about this is to put out bollards to block off the parking lanes thereby causing traffic snarls on the main drag


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Since you're in LA, let me respond to that. 
In the late 60s, if a pedestrian stepped into the street; traffic stopped in both directions. It was the law.
I was in LA for a week in 2007 and noticed that was no longer the case. Asked a cop about and he told me, "Oh no, they don't stop."
But, I'm sure it is still the case everywhere that pedestrians have the right of way.Despite all the idiotic responses you've received here.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> Since you're in LA, let me respond to that.
> In the late 60s, if a pedestrian stepped into the street; traffic stopped in both directions. It was the law.
> I was in LA for a week in 2007 and noticed that was no longer the case. Asked a cop about and he told me, "Oh no, they don't stop."
> But, I'm sure it is still the case everywhere that pedestrians have the right of way.Despite all the idiotic responses you've received here.


Back when I lived in southern California, I was told that the instant a pedestrian steps into the street, they have the right of way. I was also told that cops would dress up in silly costumes and do the hokey-pokey on corners to get someone to drive by when the cop had his foot on the pavement. Then he'd radio to his buddies who'd go bust said driver.


----------



## Brett090 (Jun 5, 2017)

I end up cursing most of them out then realize they don't even speak english.


----------



## RulesUnderstood (May 23, 2017)

Fargle said:


> Back when I lived in southern California, I was told that the instant a pedestrian steps into the street, they have the right of way. I was also told that cops would dress up in silly costumes and do the hokey-pokey on corners to get someone to drive by when the cop had his foot on the pavement. Then he'd radio to his buddies who'd go bust said driver.


That isn't legal and would never hold up in any court. If someone is walking against the light, they are violating law. One can blow their horn (Well gosh, your honor, they almost caused me to have an accident, being unexpectedly in the crosswalk against the light and sign), and also drive past them, as long as you don't hit them. Recent case history in DC, dumbass woman jumped the light turning with a baby, driver ran his side of the light, just turned red...killed baby in stroller, woman lived. So sad.



Brett090 said:


> I end up cursing most of them out then realize they don't even speak english.


Still makes you feel better. In DC, the ones doing it most understand English from the ghetto just fine.



Terri Lee said:


> Since you're in LA, let me respond to that.
> In the late 60s, if a pedestrian stepped into the street; traffic stopped in both directions. It was the law.
> I was in LA for a week in 2007 and noticed that was no longer the case. Asked a cop about and he told me, "Oh no, they don't stop."
> But, I'm sure it is still the case everywhere that pedestrians have the right of way.Despite all the idiotic responses you've received here.


If a driver hits them, they could prevail in court, but there is plenty to back the driver. But a driver doesn't have to stop if somebody is not out in the middle, as long as the driver can go around them and remain within his lane.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I jaywalk, I'll admit it. But I'm usually very cs

Because in other instances, even when the green light indicates I have a right of way; the driver making a left turn still thinks it's okay to honk at me because I'm walking in a GREEN light.

It can be the same on another part of that intersection where the driver is turning right instead and again, I have green light.

Drivers break the rules just like pedestrians but the difference is there's a huge piece of metal protecting the driver, not the pedestrian.


----------



## RulesUnderstood (May 23, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I jaywalk, I'll admit it. But I'm usually very cs
> 
> Because in other instances, even when the green light indicates I have a right of way; the driver making a left turn still thinks it's okay to honk at me because I'm walking in a GREEN light.
> 
> ...


In DC, there is almost no light that doesn't also have the countdown and hand. If you're jaywalking, you don't have the timer, whether or not the light is green. Sometimes there IS a green light, but the pedestrian doesn't have the right of way until the indicator shows it's your turn, because it's giving time for those cars to make their turns.

60 pedestrian fatalities average annually in DC from jaywalkers.


----------



## Salesbig (Jun 30, 2017)

I drive in Manhattan. Just be patient. Lol.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)




----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

RulesUnderstood said:


> In DC, there is almost no light that doesn't also have the countdown and hand. If you're jaywalking, you don't have the timer, whether or not the light is green. Sometimes there IS a green light, but the pedestrian doesn't have the right of way until the indicator shows it's your turn, because it's giving time for those cars to make their turns.
> 
> 60 pedestrian fatalities average annually in DC from jaywalkers.


I know the rules well and I know it's different in DC than in San Francisco. In San Francisco we have that as well, both the usual 3 color lights and then the stick figure one and if it's not green on stick figure I wouldn't walk.

It's green on both and the driver still tries to cut me off rather then letting me cross and waiting until there is no pedestrians because he doesn't have the right of way.


----------



## Stripzip (Mar 16, 2017)

In Vegas we lay on the horn, or just run them over. Pedestrian is usually found at fault here.


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

Honking and yelling doesn't work anymore in Philly. The idiots will step off the curb right into the street wearing headphones while staring at their phone as though they're the only living creature on earth.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

SEPA_UberDude said:


> Honking and yelling doesn't work anymore in Philly. The idiots will step off the curb right into the street wearing headphones while staring at their phone as though they're the only living creature on earth.


A few hit & runs takes care of jaywalking. Crossing the street is dangerous as heck here. Road rage shootings are occurring this summer.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

Leonard818 said:


> Once i spitted on one jaywalking on left arrow. He seemed like barely walking. once i busted it on his neck, he turned to roaring lion. Wrooooommm took off.


Not a GOOD IDEA to assault someone like that for Jaywalking.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I just tap my 36" train horn

a couple of times...8)

And if that doesn't work...

I just throw poo...

Its a GREAT stress reliever!

Rakos


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Yield to pedestrians looks great on a tombstone.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

The African Americans in downtown Minneapolis don't believe in cross walks or stop signs. It's almost like they want to get hit. Pretty much drivers fault in most cases.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

When they're on the campus at Mizzou, I figure I'm in their territory so I play by their rules.

But when they go downtown...


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Usually I break and wait for them to cross. 
Occasionally, if I'm feeling ornery, I'll shake my fist and yell "god damn j-walkers!"


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

A car that can be easily coaxed into screeching its tires is handy in these situations. That sound really gets the attention of people who do stupid things in the middle of the street. These days I drive an AWD car, which seems immune to that kind of thing.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Honk? Not sure there's much you can do.


Apparently you're not allowed to run them over ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jaywalking is a major contributor to traffic back ups, especially in urban areas (and even some suburban, these days). Sadly, no one thinks that the problem is serious enough to do anything about it.



Terri Lee said:


> But, I'm sure it is still the case everywhere that pedestrians have the right of way.


In many cases, a pedestrian is _*presumed*_ to have the right-of-way. There is a difference between "presumption" and the actual "possessing".

In addition, there is the Last Clear Chance doctrine. See below for more on that.



RulesUnderstood said:


> Recent case history in DC, dumbass woman jumped the light turning with a baby, driver ran his side of the light, just turned red...killed baby in stroller, woman lived. So sad.
> 
> If a driver hits them, they could prevail in court, but there is plenty to back the driver.


There have been a number of cases in the Washington Metropolitan Area where a child was killed but the parent walked away. In many cases, the child is at an age where he can walk. The parent jaywalks, and the kid, being a stupid kid, just follows the example of his parent. The child can not help it, he does not know any better. He looks to his parent for guidance. I have looked at a number of these cases. While I was not there, the circumstances and my experience have suggested a not unlikely possibility that the parent was jaywalking.

It always will escape me why a parent will take the "I dare you to hit me" attitude when pushing a perambulator or with a child in tow. If the motorist takes the dare, the child is gonesville. Every once in a while, the motorist will take the dare.

The District of Columbia has a legal tradition in motor vehicle collisions (as well as those involving bicycles and pedestrians) of subscribing to the doctrine of Last Clear Chance. This asks the hypothetical question: "Who had the last clear chance to avoid the collision?". The party that had the last clear chance generally is held mostly responsible for the collision. In most cases where a bicyclist or pedestrian is involved, the determination is that the motorist had the last clear chance to avoid it. While the District of Columbia is a "contributory" state (if either party is deemed even one per-cent responsible, that party is barred from recovery), rarely does a D.C. jury pay any attention to that. Further, it is difficult to have a decision reversed on appeal if you try to point out to the appellate judge that the jury ignored that. The funny thing is that the judge will ask the jury if it found the plaintiff even one per cent responsible before it announces the award. Rarely will the Foreman answer in the affirmative.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Because in other instances, even when the green light indicates I have a right of way; the driver making a left turn still thinks it's okay to honk at me because I'm walking in a GREEN light.
> 
> Drivers break the rules just like pedestrians but the difference is there's a huge piece of metal protecting the driver, not the pedestrian.


In reality, you must have the pedestrian signal in your favour. If it is in your favour, you may cross regardless of the signal aspect. If it is not in your favour, you may not cross. Most people ignore that.

The purpose of the traffic and pedestrian signals is to ensure that everyone receives his turn in the execution of permitted actions. When a pedestrian jaywalks, he deprives a motorist of his turn. This is why I have no consideration for jaywalkers and little for pedestrians. Similar to bicyclists, when pedestrians want to play by the same rules as everyone else, I will play fair. Until that day comes, I will cheat as will they, at least when I think that I can get away with it/



RulesUnderstood said:


> In DC, there is almost no light that doesn't also have the countdown and hand. If you're jaywalking, you don't have the timer, whether or not the light is green. Sometimes there IS a green light, but the pedestrian doesn't have the right of way until the indicator shows it's your turn


^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Since the NEA and AFT consider it "oppressive" to make public school "graduates" demonstrate an ability to read, write and comprehend even the most basic English, the authorities have gone to pictograms on the traffic signals. The little white man means "WALK", The red hand means "DON'T WALK". It does NOT mean "JAYWALK".

Sadly, the District of Columbia, similar to many large cities, does not consider jaywalking to be a problem worth treating. What little that they will do about it focuses on motorists rather than pedestrians, who are the problem.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Jaywalking is a major contributor to traffic back ups, especially in urban areas (and even some suburban, these days). Sadly, no one thinks that the problem is serious enough to do anything about it.
> 
> In many cases, a pedestrian is _*presumed*_ to have the right-of-way. There is a difference between "presumption" and the actual "possessing".
> 
> ...


Your exact reason for no consideration for jaywalkers and little for pedestrians is why I have no considerations for horrible drivers that try to cut off my right of way when I block them from doing so, thus causing them to honk their horns and yell at me. If it's my turn and I clearly was there first then I WILL WALK. And I have little for those who do if they're a block plus away because I walk fast. I've yet to see them clear a block in the time it takes me to walk over the street.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If it's my turn and I clearly was there first then I WILL WALK.


By "[your] turn", I assume that you mean that the pedestrian signal is in your favour. In that case, the law is on your side. The law dictates that the motorist (or even bicyclist) must allow you to pass. I understand that and conduct myself accordingly. The same applies to a crosswalk where there is no light. If the pedestrian puts his foot into it, I will stop. If I see that the pedestrian is still on the kerb, but is about to cross, I will stop even then, as we have people here who seem to think that the mere existence of a law means that people will comply with it (more than a few of these people have acquaintances who are paying or have paid the consequences of breaking the law).

When it comes to a motor vehicle, if I am on foot or on bicycle, I do not push it. I have seen what happens when a motor vehicle strikes a pedestrian or bicycle. Yes, they can throw the motorist in jail, take all of his worldly goods and call him an icky person, but, at least he can walk to the bathroom every morning on his own two feet (although he might walk a bit funny if Bubba takes a liking to him). If you are in a wheelchair, you get to figure out every morning how you are going to get out of the bed, into the wheelchair, to the bathroom, out of the wheelchair (because it will not fit through the door), and into the bath tub. I will take my health over my pride, in a situation such as that and let the motorist do what he does.

As a motorist, I have had people blow the horn at me when I stopped to let a pedestrian pass. They pull up next to me and start to scream at me. I tell them that I do not like it, either, but the law requires that I let the pedestrian pass. As Hillary did not win, still I am not required to like it, only do it. The District of Columbia takes a very dim view of those who fail to yield to a pedestrian when the law demands it (often, even when the law does not demand it). I do not like that, but I must follow it.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> By "[your] turn", I assume that you mean that the pedestrian signal is in your favour.


Yes.

And I've stared down cars before.

Never been hit. *knockonwood*

Closest I ever got to be hit was when a car stopped for me at a stop sign and as I was crossing the old man must have let go of his foot and he inched forward but caught himself in time before he hit me. Pretty sure he was between 90-95 years old.

To this day it still is befuddling to me when I ask for id and some ninety year old lady hands me her valid cadl.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

In Florida the PEDESTRIAN has the right of way ALWAYS when crossing streets...

They REALLY frown on killing tourists...

This is a TOURIST state!

Always look twice OR MORE...

They are SO HARD to clean up after...

and its a [email protected]&#$ getting the cleaning fee...

Rakos


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> And I've stared down cars before.
> 
> Never *Have not *been hit *Y-E-T*.
> ^ ^


FIFY

You might keep getting away with that. I am not willing to take that chance. Every once in a while, someone DOES hit Powerball. I do not want to feel the *power* of a motor vehicle as it acts like a bowling *ball*.



Rakos said:


> In Florida the PEDESTRIAN has the right of way ALWAYS when crossing streets...


What happens when he steps from between two parked cars into a street where there is no crosswalk or signals and there is no way that the motorist could have stopped.

Be sure about the quoted statement. The police often will tell you something such as this, but it is a result of misinformation,


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

When I see a green light and a jay walker I usually step on the gas.... gets them outta the way real quick


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Just as the WALK sign , signal or crosswalk does not always make a motorist yield to a pedestrian, so also does a moving motor vehicle with a signal in its favour does not always make a pedestrian get out of the way. The result in either case is the predictable disaster.

I am not sure if Massachusetts courts subscribe to the Last Clear Chance doctrine, or not. I am not sure if you can be cited in Massachusetts for "failure to avoid a collision". If either obtains, you could be in for quite a nasty one.

That stated, I did learn to drive in Boston. Everyone in this country complains most about Boston and New York drivers for being crazy. I did live in New York. I tell people that the difference between driving in Boston and New York is that while they might hit pedestrians in the street in Boston, in New York they chase them on the sidewalks. Of course, in New York, half the time you must drive on the sidewalk since the trucks are all double and triple parked in the streets. The law that requires deliveries at night seems to be honoured more in its breach than its keeping.



Nick781 said:


> When I see a green light and a jay walker I usually step on the gas.... gets them outta the way real quick


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

The problem was Massachusetts is "Pedestrians have the right of way" so if someone idiot jumps in the road causing dangerous situations its the vehicles fault. In California it is the opposite, civilians are heavily ticketed if jaywalked any chance cops see them, which I like. Who wins car vs person? Car always. I also see idiots not using crosswalks that are 20 feet away with family members and similar situations.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Complain about it to the authorities, jaywalking is a ticket, they should look for alternate methods to fund the police department.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Terri Lee said:


> Since you're in LA, let me respond to that.
> In the late 60s, if a pedestrian stepped into the street; traffic stopped in both directions. It was the law.
> I was in LA for a week in 2007 and noticed that was no longer the case. Asked a cop about and he told me, "Oh no, they don't stop."
> But, I'm sure it is still the case everywhere that pedestrians have the right of way.Despite all the idiotic responses you've received here.


There's a difference between someone jaywalking and someone following the law and using the crosswalk.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Terri Lee said:


> Since you're in LA, let me respond to that.
> In the late 60s, if a pedestrian stepped into the street; traffic stopped in both directions. It was the law.
> I was in LA for a week in 2007 and noticed that was no longer the case. Asked a cop about and he told me, "Oh no, they don't stop."
> But, I'm sure it is still the case everywhere that pedestrians have the right of way.Despite all the idiotic responses you've received here.


Jay walking causes unnecessary traffic and more chances of vehicles being in an accident and people being hit. LA has alot more traffic and population than the 60s the policy they have now is much more effective than the areas that give pedestrians the right of way.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

A couple years ago I had a guy jaywalk in front of me. Had on his earphones, didn't look right, didn't look left. Just stepped right out in front of me looking straight ahead. I came within five feet of hitting him.

I pulled up next to him and yelled at him, Hey idiot take off your earphones and watch where you're walking! He didn't like that much and reached into my window to pull me out.

We had a little teaching lesson in the middle of the street (I know, I know no jaywalking means no fighting in the middle of the street too). He learned that he understimated what I could do to him, hopefully he also learned to watch where he was walking.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> FIFY
> 
> You might keep getting away with that. I am not willing to take that chance. Every once in a while, someone DOES hit Powerball. I do not want to feel the *power* of a motor vehicle as it acts like a bowling *ball*.
> 
> ...


lol I know

Previous job we actually had a customer deposit over 300 mil because he won.

But like I said, I'm always careful to only cross if there's a block or more between the car and I,

As for the stare downs it's never let me down, but who knows. Maybe a driver will feel like hitting me anyways just because they don't have anything to lose in a suit and need jail to help with medical care, or, whatever.

Nothing in life is guaranteed and so I'll take my chances thank you.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> Asked a cop about and he told me, "Oh no, they don't stop."
> But, I'm sure it is still the case everywhere that pedestrians have the right of way.Despite all the idiotic responses you've received here.


The question was about jaywalking. Pedestrians have the right of way in a cross walk when they are crossing WITH traffic. They do not have the right of way when crossing mid-block without a crosswalk in most cities.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You know by that reasoning...

My little monkey friends...

Would be on the most wanted...

Read that (open season) list...

When they scamper across the street...

Midway to the crosswalk...

Oh how impestous they can be...

Cause they decide to cut corners...

In a panicked hurry...8)

Rakos


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Nothing in life is guaranteed and so I'll take my chances thank you.


It is not. Despite that, I will do everything that I can to reduce the chances of an adverse outcome. I have seen far too many with the "I dare you to hit me attitude" get mowed down. Oh they were right, allright, DEAD right. In fact, the old Green Cross for Safety used to air these "Right; DEAD right" public service advertisements.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Is this the future?

_Video has emerged of a woman distracted by a smartphone before being hit by a car south of Sydney.
The dashcam video, shot at a crossing shows the pedestrian crossing at a red light.

She stares at her phone with her headphones in as the cars pull up and, completely oblivious, gets knocked down when the light turns green.

Her feet buckle awkwardly as she falls to the ground, but it could have been much worse.
Martin, who was driving the car next to the one which knocked her down said she was "fixated" and with her headphones on was "in another world".

"She's very lucky. If she had walked a little faster it would have been, I think, disastrous," he said.

"Using a handheld mobile device when crossing roads, we want a minimum penalty of $200 and we want council rangers to assist," Pedestrian Council's Harold Scruby said._

https://au.news.yahoo.com/nsw/a/361...trian-struck-by-car-in-south-of-sydney/#page1


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It is not. Despite that, I will do everything that I can to reduce the chances of an adverse outcome. I have seen far too many with the "I dare you to hit me attitude" get mowed down. Oh they were right, allright, DEAD right. In fact, the old Green Cross for Safety used to air these "Right; DEAD right" public service advertisements.




Depends on where you live and the attitudes of folks.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

RulesUnderstood said:


> I blow my horn so long it blows out their eardrums. I do not slow down even one tiny bit. Aim right in my lane, no change, as if they aren't there. Haven't seen one yet who doesn't get the hell out of the way. Then I love to roll down the window as I'm blowing by and call them names. Total deserve to be told they are.


deadmile - Tedgey & Bleach would let you call them names all day long...


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

There are also many crosswalks that have no lights whatsoever except a sign saying that pedestrians have the right of way.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

With a rider? I ignore jaywalkers and simply slow down.

Without a rider? I lay on the horn and pretend that I am going to hit them (usually causing them to jump and start running) 

In my town, its usually homeless people that do this. I especially hate the ones that decide to walk as soon as my light turns green.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Another type of pedestrian I don't like is the one that crosses against a flashing Red hand. 

AND TAKE THEIR TIME WALKING!!!!



I've been getting crankier with old age.


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

Fargle said:


> A car that can be easily coaxed into screeching its tires is handy in these situations. That sound really gets the attention of people who do stupid things in the middle of the street. These days I drive an AWD car, which seems immune to that kind of thing.


I miss old non-abs Camry. Those fools that jaywalk will sprint like an athlete when they hear my ERRRTTT !!!!!


----------



## RulesUnderstood (May 23, 2017)

LA_Native said:


>


OMG, I l-o-v-e this video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

LA_Native said:


>


Darwin at work. Hopefully he didn't spawn.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Jaywalking is a serious crime where I live.

The Massachusetts General Laws Chapter 90, Section 18A states that municipalities can fine pedestrians who break jaywalking rules 'by a fine of one dollar for the first, second or third such offense &#8230; and by a fine of two dollars for the fourth or subsequent such offense so committed in such calendar year.'


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Leonard818 said:


> They colonized in venice and downtown area in los angeles and really dangerous for moving traffic. Today one jumped front of me on green light riding skateboard and holding dogs leash! Classic.
> They think their low shelf stuff smells like rose, annoying the people with begging change. After metro coming to santa monica they just doubled. Their aas should kicked out to middle of the desert!


Throw trash at them.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

If they are not in a cross walk I drive like I don't see them. If they want to be run over so be it. I have $250 deductible and jaywalking is against the law.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> If they are not in a cross walk I drive like I don't see them. If they want to be run over so be it. I have $250 deductible and jaywalking is against the law.


You're absolutely right yota. They deserve death.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

3 tourists in the car...

I'm traveling 16mph in a heavy tourist area, approachiong a crosswalk where I have the green and dozens of people are lined up on either side of the road awaiting the light. Suddenly a homeless guy in a wheelchair jaywalks from out of the crowd (hallelujah! A miracle! the cripple can walk... errr.... jaywalk) .

I have to do an emergency stop and I kinda automatically laid on the horn for maybe 2 seconds (instinct!). He flipped me off and continued on into the crowd on the other side.

Dozens of people saw exactly what happened but as I scanned all those faces looking at me I saw disapproval on maybe 2/3 of them, as if I had done something wrong. Yes, this is Seattle where a homeless jaywalking wheelchair bound bum wins the crowds heart.

The light changed, all those dozens of people streamed past the front of the car. The light changed again to green for me and still the people crossed, About 15 seconds after I had the green the last jaywalker hurriedly crossed in from of me holding a toddler on his shoulders.....


sigh

(my pax seemed to be on my side)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Leonard818 said:


> They colonized in venice and downtown area in los angeles and really dangerous for moving traffic. Today one jumped front of me on green light riding skateboard and holding dogs leash! Classic.
> They think their low shelf stuff smells like rose, annoying the people with begging change. After metro coming to santa monica they just doubled. Their aas should kicked out to middle of the desert!





Leonard818 said:


> They colonized in venice and downtown area in los angeles and really dangerous for moving traffic. Today one jumped front of me on green light riding skateboard and holding dogs leash! Classic.
> They think their low shelf stuff smells like rose, annoying the people with begging change. After metro coming to santa monica they just doubled. Their aas should kicked out to middle of the desert!


Charles Manson tried to take them into the desert once . . .


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Fargle said:


> Back when I lived in southern California, I was told that the instant a pedestrian steps into the street, they have the right of way. I was also told that cops would dress up in silly costumes and do the hokey-pokey on corners to get someone to drive by when the cop had his foot on the pavement. Then he'd radio to his buddies who'd go bust said driver.


This is still 100% true in San Francisco. Homeless ppl jaywalking wherever they feel like it in the Tenderloin is actually hysterical to watch. It never gets old


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You're absolutely right yota. They deserve death.


Btw, never hit a single one. They get the message and move their ass.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

SXSW in Austin is a giant cluster**** of people walking while staring at their phones. Lights mean nothing to these people. Just remain calm and don't hit anyone. Pax really don't like being delayed by police reports.


----------



## MyrtleBeachDriver (Jul 1, 2017)

Driving in a tourist town in the downtown area, they pop of the sidewalk whenever they please without looking. They'll be texting and believe once their feet hit the ground all drivers must instantly stop.
What's worse is they do it 10 feet from crosswalk as they "Don't want to be inconvenienced " in using the crosswalk. Most of them are wearing darker clothes you ca my see in low lit areas. 
Very aggravating. Sad that it takes an incident to happen to get everyone's attention.
Just as bad as the cyclists on the wrong side of the road, but that's a different topic.


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

RulesUnderstood said:


> That isn't legal and would never hold up in any court. If someone is walking against the light, they are violating law. One can blow their horn (Well gosh, your honor, they almost caused me to have an accident, being unexpectedly in the crosswalk against the light and sign), and also drive past them, as long as you don't hit them. Recent case history in DC, dumbass woman jumped the light turning with a baby, driver ran his side of the light, just turned red...killed baby in stroller, woman lived. So sad.


In some places pedestrians still automatically have the right of way and you are required to yield to all pedestrians in crosswalks no matter what the light says. In a big city like DC, LA, NYC they usually have jaywalking laws that alter that, but for those of us who drive in suburban and smaller cities, no dice. Its a very locale based issue.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Leonard818 said:


> They colonized in venice and downtown area in los angeles and really dangerous for moving traffic. Today one jumped front of me on green light riding skateboard and holding dogs leash! Classic.
> They think their low shelf stuff smells like rose, annoying the people with begging change. After metro coming to santa monica they just doubled. Their aas should kicked out to middle of the desert!


The only humane way... run them over and make their death quick.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Red rover, red rover, run em over. Problem solved.


----------



## Mr. G (Sep 4, 2016)

Depends who it is. If it's me, it's okay. Travis, run him over. Anyone else, honk my horn.


----------



## tallnfla (Oct 13, 2014)

Like most stated they have the right of way when in the crosswalk.  But they cant just step in . front of you with no time to bring the car to a stop


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You people would love crossing Bourbon Street at 2 am.
A sea of people , drunk, streaming from every direction.
Anger a crowd and they may crush your car like a beer can with you in it.

You people
Have No Idea of jay walking.

Imagine if you will
Driving your car through the Mall
Christmas Eve
And the mall is full of Drunks

One loud mouth pax in the car
Can get everyone ripped apart
Limb from Limb in an Instant !

Where a half nude drunk may spontaneously decide
The Hood Of Your Car
Is perfect for dancing. . . .


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Here I thought it was going to be about our pax flagging us then stepping out into the road crossing the turn lane and wanting to get in. The cop told me he could have given me a $135 ticket.

I see several heavy pedestrian areas around here with crosswalks that have instant on flashing lights. Pedestrians push those, we are to stop. Works better than them p l aying Frogger.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> You people would love crossing Bourbon Street at 2 am.
> A sea of people , drunk, streaming from every direction.
> Anger a crowd and they may crush your car like a beer can with you in it.
> 
> ...


You just described 6th Street in Austin perfectly on a weekend night.


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

Just easier to always yield to the peds.


----------



## JollyJames (Jul 18, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> Since you're in LA, let me respond to that.
> In the late 60s, if a pedestrian stepped into the street; traffic stopped in both directions. It was the law.
> I was in LA for a week in 2007 and noticed that was no longer the case. Asked a cop about and he told me, "Oh no, they don't stop."
> But, I'm sure it is still the case everywhere that pedestrians have the right of way.Despite all the idiotic responses you've received here.


No different than if you T-Bone someone who pulls out in front of you. Even though it's their fault. If they die.. you go to jail.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

As much fun it is to run over jaywalkers - they really scream if you can catch them and drag them a bit, but lose volume after a few blocks - it's really hard to clean your car afterwards. 

Plus, there's all that annoying paperwork if you're seen by a cop. Can't make much money when you're sitting down at the station, chained to one of those little desks.

So, I try to avoid them. Mind you, I'll make sure to check my blind spots before I dodge. I won't let "Shuffles" cause me to do something dumb. 

Nor will I let someone endanger me. Should the pedestrian start looking at me the way a wolf looks at a trapped rabbit, all bets are off. Jump on my hood? Sure, I'll take you home, where I have a very nice shovel. Haven't buried anyone since .... yesterday. True fact. (Rest in peace, Fluffy!)


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Pedestrian polo....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> You just described 6th Street in Austin perfectly on a weekend night.


You know what i am talking about then.



Karen Stein said:


> As much fun it is to run over jaywalkers - they really scream if you can catch them and drag them a bit, but lose volume after a few blocks - it's really hard to clean your car afterwards.
> 
> Plus, there's all that annoying paperwork if you're seen by a cop. Can't make much money when you're sitting down at the station, chained to one of those little desks.
> 
> ...


They dragged one six and a half miles New Years eve !
From the French Market to across the Mississippi River on an exit.
SIX and a HALF MILES !
Video Cameras everywhere.
It happened in front of hundreds of people and he was standing by his friends !
The car raced up one ways and tbe license plate couldnt be recorded.
A young man just out of college.
His family has come down several times to plea for a lead in the case.
NOTHING.
Can you imagine what the body looked like after being drug under a car over 6 miles?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

they are protected, you should see them in arlington/ clarndon area near me. walk willy nilly across the road, and if you hit one , you are in big trouble.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

OK, I have only read 2 pages of these posts. This is what I think: This real problem is one reason why self diving cars will not work without very real cultural and legal changes. As long as oblivious idiots, and malicious malcontents, can halt traffic by walking in front of a self driving car, the concept simply will not work.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

SEPA_UberDude said:


> Honking and yelling doesn't work anymore in Philly. The idiots will step off the curb right into the street wearing headphones while staring at their phone as though they're the only living creature on earth.


Those are known as "organ donors".


----------



## Josephz2va (Jul 21, 2017)

It's a very difficult question because I'm going to say Most pedestrians now Jaywalk. Pushing the button and waiting their turn isn't in their style anymore. Most of my visits in the DC area involve pedestrians jaywalking or walking on a red light and bicyclists pulling stunts in front of you or running reds themselves. You have to calm yourself a lot these days.



Retired Senior said:


> OK, I have only read 2 pages of these posts. This is what I think: This real problem is one reason why self diving cars will not work without very real cultural and legal changes. As long as oblivious idiots, and malicious malcontents, can halt traffic by walking in front of a self driving car, the concept simply will not work.


That you don't have to worry about for I'm going to say 60 years because we are slow as dinosaurs in replacing our cars with new ones. I still see 90s Acura Integras with the four eyeballs driving around. I think Hyundai Elantra 94s finally left with the girl style tail lights finally. But like i am saying, we have a long way to go. Maybe 60 years before everyone really has a self driving car.


----------



## FedEx Driver (Jan 12, 2017)

Leonard818 said:


> They colonized in venice and downtown area in los angeles and really dangerous for moving traffic. Today one jumped front of me on green light riding skateboard and holding dogs leash! Classic.
> They think their low shelf stuff smells like rose, annoying the people with begging change. After metro coming to santa monica they just doubled. Their aas should kicked out to middle of the desert!


How about exercise some patience.. The same patience that is shown drivers that double park (taking up a lane) , use the fire lane, use the handicap parking, use an assigned parking lot, blow stop lights, make illegal u-turns and block all traffic to let someone off on a busy corner during a green light.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Leonard818 said:


> They colonized in venice and downtown area in los angeles and really dangerous for moving traffic. Today one jumped front of me on green light riding skateboard and holding dogs leash! Classic.
> They think their low shelf stuff smells like rose, annoying the people with begging change. After metro coming to santa monica they just doubled. Their aas should kicked out to middle of the desert!


Rev them in neutral or buzz them


----------



## Über of Gotham (May 5, 2016)

Get as close to them as possible. Flip them off. Let them try me


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Horn plus finger. Or if slow enough I yell out, "that's not a walk sign...actually, that's what we call a 'don't walk' sign. It means to be the &%[email protected]!* still until it changes to a walk sign..." And I will go on and on until I can burn rubber in frustration


I like to yell something along the lines of "I'm not driving on the sidewalk... don't walk in the road."


----------



## Leonard818 (Oct 4, 2015)

FedEx Driver said:


> How about exercise some patience.. The same patience that is shown drivers that double park (taking up a lane) , use the fire lane, use the handicap parking, use an assigned parking lot, blow stop lights, make illegal u-turns and block all traffic to let someone off on a busy corner during a green light.


I was driving thourough, the car on left hand lane (one car size ahead of me) slowed down and realized someone crossing. I slowed down too but still had to slam on my brakes!


----------



## qbit (Jul 22, 2017)

Happens all the time in SF. You just have to remain calm and remember it comes with the job! That said, sometimes it feels good to lay on the horn!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Robertk said:


> 3 tourists in the car...
> 
> I'm traveling 16mph in a heavy tourist area, approachiong a crosswalk where I have the green and dozens of people are lined up on either side of the road awaiting the light. Suddenly a homeless guy in a wheelchair jaywalks from out of the crowd (hallelujah! A miracle! the cripple can walk... errr.... jaywalk) .
> 
> ...


They SAW your Uber sticker



Nomad said:


> I like to yell something along the lines of "I'm not driving on the sidewalk... don't walk in the road."


I drive on the sidewalks.
Sometimes.
No potholes.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I love jaywalkers, especially when I'm in the semi, usually I aim for them. When I get close enough I lay on the air horns.


----------



## Scoom (May 9, 2017)

Robertk said:


> 3 tourists in the car...
> 
> I'm traveling 16mph in a heavy tourist area, approachiong a crosswalk where I have the green and dozens of people are lined up on either side of the road awaiting the light. Suddenly a homeless guy in a wheelchair jaywalks from out of the crowd (hallelujah! A miracle! the cripple can walk... errr.... jaywalk) .
> 
> ...





PTUber said:


> The African Americans in downtown Minneapolis don't believe in cross walks or stop signs. It's almost like they want to get hit. Pretty much drivers fault in most cases.


Pedestrians of all races in the DC metro area tend not to obey the signs here, especially bikers. I'll bet it's that way there too, if truth be told.



Leonard818 said:


> They colonized in venice and downtown area in los angeles and really dangerous for moving traffic. Today one jumped front of me on green light riding skateboard and holding dogs leash! Classic.
> They think their low shelf stuff smells like rose, annoying the people with begging change. After metro coming to santa monica they just doubled. Their aas should kicked out to middle of the desert!


Here in the DC area every class jaywalk not just the ones we assume are homeless!


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Leonard818 said:


> They colonized in venice and downtown area in los angeles and really dangerous for moving traffic. Today one jumped front of me on green light riding skateboard and holding dogs leash! Classic.
> They think their low shelf stuff smells like rose, annoying the people with begging change. After metro coming to santa monica they just doubled. Their aas should kicked out to middle of the desert!


Wait.....Are you suggesting that running them down is not a viable option ?!?


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Scoom said:


> But I am just curious how do you know they're homeless?


- filthy- I'm not talking about a day's dirt, or even a week. But months and month of built up grime that seeps into every pore of their body.

- smelly- Open the window when a beggar sticks a 'please help' sign right in your face and you will know what I mean.

obvious signs of long term drug addiction- meth and heroin really destroys a body. Many of these people look like they came out of a concentration camp.

utter disregard for the norms of society- yes, tourists jaywalk too but tourists don't set up tents under every overpass, under every bridge, or on the steps of city hall. Tourists don't gather tons of trash (literally!) to throw out all over the freeways.

btw- the homeless wanted to cook some food so they started a fire, which shut down the viaduct in the exact spot where wheelchair homeless guy jaywalked in front of me.

http://www.king5.com/news/local/sea...rfront-shuts-down-battery-st-tunnel/458990271










in Seattle the homeless are considered a protected class so the police are unable to touch them.


----------



## Leonard818 (Oct 4, 2015)

One of the burbank restaurant owner hired homeless guy as dishwasher. Provided him a place in his quest house. Whenever he is working drove him to work. After 3 months he got bored and quit. Now he is back in life he used to be.. playing guitar on street and making more money than he was working!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Leonard818 said:


> One of the burbank restaurant owner hired homeless guy as dishwasher. Provided him a place in his quest house. Whenever he is working drove him to work. After 3 months he got bored and quit. Now he is back in life he used to be.. playing guitar on street and making more money than he was working!


Apparently society places a higher value on homeless guitar players than dishwashers.


----------



## Scoom (May 9, 2017)

Robertk said:


> - filthy- I'm not talking about a day's dirt, or even a week. But months and month of built up grime that seeps into every pore of their body.
> 
> - smelly- Open the window when a beggar sticks a 'please help' sign right in your face and you will know what I mean.
> 
> ...


Oh ok just wanted to know how you can tell if the majority or all jaywalkers (other than tourist) are homeless because here in DC the majority of jaywalkers especially in the downtown area are people in business attire, joggers, bikers etc. Please be aware that the majority of people that use or abuse drugs are not homeless. In fact only about 26% (drugs) and 38% (alcohol) of homeless people abuse drugs. Some of the other factors that can contribute to homelessness are Mental Illness, Unemployment, Domestic Violence, not making enough to maintain affordable housing and simply falling behind in rent and a host of other things. In fact over 30% of Americans are one paycheck away from being homeless. Most of the people that are homeless are in places like shelters and when they are in shelters most shelters required them to shower upon entering. I worked full time at a shelter and currently volunteer once a month (that's were my info is coming from) and for the majority of the people there, it's a temporary thing and after getting assistance or whatever they were back on there feet becoming productive citizens of society again.

I do agree with you that long term drug use (although to me any drug not just meth and heroin) destroys the body, but has nothing to do with jaywalking. Homeless people may seem to have a disregard for the mores of life but they are by far not the only group that ignores society's norms.

Btw homeless people are not the only ones who commit arson or disrupt lives which again has nothing to do with jaywalking but when you said "the homeless wanted to cook some food so they started a fire which shut down the viaduct..." it pretty much asserted that homeless people go around setting fires. I don't know the demographics on arsonist but I am pretty sure homeless people are low on the list.

https://www.usnews.com/news/us/arti...rged-in-ohio-fire-that-killed-5-kids-2-adults

http://www.al.com/news/index.ssf/2016/12/deadly_gatlinburg_fire_started.html

All that said...I do appreciate you answering my question on the perceptions of jaywalkers. Thanks


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Scoom said:


> Oh ok just wanted to know how you can tell if the majority or all jaywalkers (other than tourist) are homeless because here in DC the majority of jaywalkers especially in the downtown area are people in business attire, joggers, bikers etc. Please be aware that the majority of people that use or abuse drugs are not homeless. In fact only about 26% (drugs) and 38% (alcohol) of homeless people abuse drugs. Some of the other factors that can contribute to homelessness are Mental Illness, Unemployment, Domestic Violence, not making enough to maintain affordable housing and simply falling behind in rent and a host of other things. In fact over 30% of Americans are one paycheck away from being homeless. Most of the people that are homeless are in places like shelters and when they are in shelters most shelters required them to shower upon entering. I worked full time at a shelter and currently volunteer once a month (that's were my info is coming from) and for the majority of the people there, it's a temporary thing and after getting assistance or whatever they were back on there feet becoming productive citizens of society again.
> 
> I do agree with you that long term drug use (although to me any drug not just meth and heroin) destroys the body, but has nothing to do with jaywalking. Homeless people may seem to have a disregard for the mores of life but they are by far not the only group that ignores society's norms.
> 
> ...


oh boo hoo, you're breaking my heart

lol

here in Seattle we have homeless everywhere, camping wherever they like, throwing tons of trash everywhere, aggressively panhandling by putting signs right up to my window when I'm stopped at lights with passengers. And now they are starting fires under the viaduct which halted traffic for thousands of residents. I'm tired of it.

The other day I pulled in a Jack in the Box for a burger. Homeless dude with a bicycle is sitting right in the parking lot blocking the drive lane. I couldn't go around, I couldn't back up, so I gave him a WTF shrug. No horn, no words.... just a shrug. Homeless guy got up and started brandishing a tire pump at my car as if he was gonna start beating it. I called 911. Police didn't come.... for 45 minutes. So I drove 3 minutes to the police station where I was informed that the police had bigger problems that day (gee, that knowledge would not have helped me if the situation had continued to escalate).

LEO told me that homeless are a protected class in Seattle and if a LEO touches a homeless they end up under investigation. LEO told me that ultimately the public is at fault by electing bleeding hearts who tolerate any and every behavior by the special protected homeless class and screw the 27 year tax paying law abiding residents like me.

so spare me the sob stories


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

One reason why I don't think self driving cars will happen is crossing against the light in Las Vegas. It is impossible to turn into Paris from the south because pedestrians just keep walking. If you don't just drive through them you won't get in. A self driving car will be too cautious to ever do this. I know a lot of other cities have this same issue at certain events/locations. People on foot always have right of way and until this changes, no self driving cars.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

I hit the gas and they move out of the way. One day they won't, but I have the right of way


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> Since you're in LA, let me respond to that.
> In the late 60s, if a pedestrian stepped into the street; traffic stopped in both directions. It was the law.
> I was in LA for a week in 2007 and noticed that was no longer the case. Asked a cop about and he told me, "Oh no, they don't stop."
> But, I'm sure it is still the case everywhere that pedestrians have the right of way.Despite all the idiotic responses you've received here.


No one has the right of way if they aren't in a crosswalk. The only right they have is the back portion of a hearse.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Leonard818 said:


> They colonized in venice and downtown area in los angeles and really dangerous for moving traffic. Today one jumped front of me on green light riding skateboard and holding dogs leash! Classic.
> They think their low shelf stuff smells like rose, annoying the people with begging change. After metro coming to santa monica they just doubled. Their aas should kicked out to middle of the desert!


----------



## marcoracecar (May 23, 2017)

Riding a motorcycle is more fun. You can slap a jaywalker across the face and be 3 blocks away by the time they realized what happened.


----------

